# FS: Mini Pellia, weeping moss, Hemianthus Micranthemoides, fissden $5 ea



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Need to thin out my CRS tank so I have these plants for sale. 10 stems of Hemianthus Micranthemoides (right side of pic #1), a 2"x2" carpet of mini pellia (left side of pic #1), weeping moss and fissden (pic #2). I will also throw in some floating plants (Salvinia)  (pic #3) for free if u get the package.

$5 each or $15/package of 4 + free Salvinia


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Plant on the right side of pic #1 is Hemianthus Micranthemoides. The last plant doesn't look like frogbit but more like salvinia.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

vdub said:


> Plant on the right side of pic #1 is Hemianthus Micranthemoides. The last plant doesn't look like frogbit but more like salvinia.


Thanks for the ID. Im bad with names! Lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

1 package gone!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have 1 package left....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Thinning out my tanks again. 2 packages available. See post 1 for details....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

1 set pending....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

One set sold. Still have one set available...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have a carpet (3"x3") of mini pellia, weeping moss & floating plants available. Take all for $10.


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Do you have an in-tank picture of the weeping moss?


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

PM'd you about this.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Need to thin out my CRS tank so I have these plants for sale. 10 stems of Hemianthus Micranthemoides (right side of pic #1), a 2"x2" carpet of mini pellia (left side of pic #1), weeping moss and fissden (pic #2). I will also throw in some floating plants (Salvinia) (pic #3) for free if u get the package.

$5 each or $15/package of 4 + free Salvinia


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm interested in some Mini Pellia and fissden. Still have some available?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

TheBigCheese said:


> I'm interested in some Mini Pellia and fissden. Still have some available?


Yes still have some left.


----------

